# Stove Top Cover



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My niece asked me to make her a cover for her stove. She sent a picture and the dimensions. I must say it looks nice in our kitchen. Now my sweetie wants one! :surprise::grin:

Easy to make. I bought a 24x48 inch project panel at the big blue box store. First step was to rip about 1 3/4 inches off one side. Then I cut the panel to size 22x30...and cut the strip in to two pieces that fit the panel. Next came the sanding. Then a little glue and brad nails, and it was ready for stain. I used Minwax "Provincial" stain, several coats of Shellac and a final coat of Minwax clear Satin.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Mike. I like that and may copy the idea.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nicely done, Mike, but I gotta say the concept gives me the willies. What if one of the kids accidentally, or without thinking, turns a burner on?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting. Don't think I have ever heard of one. Looks nice tho. With one of those, your wife can stack a whole bunch of stuff on there, then use that as an excuse for not cooking, and make you take her out to eat. Hehehehe
>


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

sweet 
wife wanted me to make her something like that awhile ago, not quite the same but same purpose...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Nicely done, Mike, but I gotta say the concept gives me the willies. What if one of the kids accidentally, or without thinking, turns a burner on?


They don't have any kids yet. :grin:

Yeah, we could be in the same situation with the grandkids. But they know not to mess with grandmas stove! :grin:

I remember a few decades ago, one of the girls that oive next door was cooking bacon on the stove...and then the phone rang! :surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice Mike, never heard of that before, but a good idea. Who did the decal? 

Sure would make a nice work surface, and protect the glass top. Sortt of matches the back wall behind the stove too.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife just now chastized me for leaving a burner on for the past several hours. She's done it too. A wooden cover is not appropriate for the memory challenged old farts.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

2 words induction cooktop


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nice Mike, never heard of that before, but a good idea. Who did the decal?
> 
> Sure would make a nice work surface, and protect the glass top. Sortt of matches the back wall behind the stove too.
> Herb


We have natural gas burners. I just double checked. You have to push the knob in, and then turn it before the electronic pilot starts sparking.

That is not a decal. It is a spoon rest or what ever you want to call it. It matches the tile backsplash! :grin:

My sweetie has already said she might also use it as a serving tray and have it set up on the buffet. Guess I need to get busy and build one for her. Gotta keep her happy. :smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> My wife just now chastized me for leaving a burner on for the past several hours. She's done it too. A wooden cover is not appropriate for the memory challenged old farts.


Weird...I did the same thing at lunch time today. I only noticed because I went to wipe down the ceramic cooktop. *Sizzle, sizzle*


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Got to chime in on the "DANGER" side here.
Yes it looks nice, but the potential for disaster is huge. I've worked with natural and LPG gas most of my career, and have seen many "it wont happen" things happen.
Even I have to admit I once turned a gas burner to "LOW" when I thought I had turned it "OFF". My wife discovered it a few hours later and I am still reminded of it when she needs to score points.

Gas or electric, that could catch fire so easily.

Some gas cookers have fold down lids, but in europe they are required to have a shut off valve fitted that is closed by the lid descending on to a plunger.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DaninVan said:


> Nicely done, Mike, but I gotta say the concept gives me the willies. What if one of the kids accidentally, or without thinking, turns a burner on?


I have to admit this was my first thought as well. A combustible top on a range just seems strange to me. Don't get me wrong, I like the look but .......at least we know it isn't a standing pilot gas model.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...at Fort DaninVan _any_ horizontal surface is an excuse to pile stuff on.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Heh...at Fort DaninVan _any_ horizontal surface is an excuse to pile stuff on.


Why else would floors be flat?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Never put or keep anything combustible on a range top....period! *


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to agree with all these comments, it is a nice looking set up, but the risk factors are too great to ignore. 
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the plus side, keeps kiddies' fingers away from the flame... 
Just kidding, Mike.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe a skirt could be installed that dropped down over the knobs to prevent them from being turned on, but that wouldn't prevent the top from being put onto the stove with a burner set on low,(Electric).
Herb


----------



## Zippity (Jun 4, 2018)

With the correct wood, would make a great pastry/dough board 

+1 for having an induction cook top.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

She stopped by and picked it up today. She loves it. My job is finished.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Herbs idea makes sense.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/M-D-Bui...read-Aluminum-Sheet-in-Silver-57307/203930831


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

DaninVan, still a bad idea. 
Hope she has a good insurance policy. My father was an ME in the appliance industry for over 40 years. If he was around, I would ask the policies of AGA, UL, and CSA.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey; everyone likes a nice crackling wood fire in the stove! :0


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> ...
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/M-D-Bui...read-Aluminum-Sheet-in-Silver-57307/203930831


I like that you could even fry eggs on that one and give them a diamond look. Need a special spatula. Don't think it would get by the women folks , too industrial looking, unless they are steampunk.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

To add to my previous post, ask your insurance agent about this idea.


----------

